# Canon Mail In Rebates; What is your story?



## No Mayo (Oct 3, 2013)

My experience with the Canon mail in rebate program. This was several years ago (2003 I think) and I purchased a 16-35 2.8L, 70-200 2.8L IS, and 50 1.4 lenses. The rebates at the time were $50, $50, and $25 respectively. I very carefully filled out all paperwork as if two IRS agents were peering over my shoulder. I cut out the proof of purchase bar code rectangles from my 3 lens boxes as if I was performing a bris on live TV. I carefully taped each of those rectangles compulsively level and at the ideal reference point of each itemized rebate listing on the form I was submitting. This would avoid the separation of proof from the form as well as the dreaded upside down dilemma which may never be flipped to show my eligibility for my claim to the fabled cash I so hoped would someday be mine. I triple checked my materials and also had a trusted friend check it as well. I made a copy of all of the materials and took a moment to pray that I would not need that copy and pinned it to the wall next to my computer. Countless trips to the mailbox over the next 2 months were made in vain. I called Canon and they referred me to the "check on your rebate" info on the form. They had no information from me on file. It was time to send in my copy of all materials with an added note to let them know why I was submitting copies of everything. Several weeks later I received a small piece of mail that was my rebate! I opened it to find that they had mistakenly interpreted the terms of the rebate to be that only one rebate per household and you guessed it. They sent me the $25 rebate for the 50 1.4. I called Canon and told them everything. They had a rep contact me and he had me email everything I had sent in as well as photos from the 3 lens boxes with the missing cardboard. Ten days later, I received the other rebates. Although my experience may not be typical, it has made me leery of getting involved in another rebate fiasco. My understanding is that Canon contracts a separate company to handle the mail in rebates. The same person that is making the call on how to process your request is processing a baby stroller rebate before yours and a vita-mix rebate after yours. They all have different terms and mistakes are going to happen. If you are wiling to fight for it, you will persevere. How bad do you want that rebate?


----------



## zim (Oct 3, 2013)

No Mayo said:


> How bad do you want that rebate?



I think that's the point I'd bet that there are stats somewhere to show that rebate schemes like this, where the onus is one the buyer, have a know average uptake and it's in favour of the seller.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2013)

Canon was using a rebate provider back then that did not do the job. They were horrible, and Canon fired them and took care of any remaining rebates themselves.

After that, they started offering instant rebates, but the fine print said the rebate was off the MSRP. They did not enforce that for a few years.

The instant rebate was not popular with dealers, because they had to extend the rebate out of their pocket to buyers and then fill out a ton of paperwork to get reimbursed from Canon. This was expensive for them. As a result, they raised prices just before a rebate took effect such that after the rebate, the price was no better than their lower price.

Canon started offering the cash card rebates a year or two ago using a different rebate processor. They take their full 90 days to process the rebate, so its frustrating for buyers. I bought a G1 X last year with the Amex Card deal in September and finally got my $400 rebate card just after Christmas. The good thing was that it included a free pionter and free software which I sold locally on Craigslist so the net cost of my G1 X was $150. I sold my old G11 for more than that, so it was a money back upgrade.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a rebate with Tamron 10-24 once and found very fast.
Probably 2-3 weeks.

Sorry if hijacking.


----------



## No Mayo (Oct 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon was using a rebate provider back then that did not do the job. They were horrible, and Canon fired them and took care of any remaining rebates themselves.
> 
> After that, they started offering instant rebates, but the fine print said the rebate was off the MSRP. They did not enforce that for a few years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I would not mind waiting 90 days or so for a rebate as long as I only have to submit the materials one time. In fact; if I could take advantage of a sale price and a rebate I would prefer it verses full price and an instant rebate. I would like to see a few more responses as this rebate matures. Maybe a poll regarding hassles verses success stories on this go around of mail in rebates. 


duydaniel said:


> I had a rebate with Tamron 10-24 once and found very fast.
> Probably 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Sorry if hijacking.


No problem, I am happy to hear that a competitor is doing it so well. Way to go Tamron!


zim said:


> No Mayo said:
> 
> 
> > How bad do you want that rebate?
> ...


I believe that you are right about this. It must be making more money for someone or they would just keep it simple and do it at the point of purchase. Every procrastinator that misses the submit by date keeps that money in Canon's pocket. Lots of other stats are probably providing an incentive for them to do it this way. I will climb back on the rebate horse (probably for that 24-70 2.8) if and when B+H puts it on sale. I sure hope that my experience will be better this time around. Thanks to all for your responses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2013)

No Mayo said:


> I believe that you are right about this. It must be making more money for someone or they would just keep it simple and do it at the point of purchase. Every procrastinator that misses the submit by date keeps that money in Canon's pocket. Lots of other stats are probably providing an incentive for them to do it this way. I will climb back on the rebate horse (probably for that 24-70 2. 8) if and when B+H puts it on sale. I sure hope that my experience will be better this time around. Thanks to all for your responses.


 
Absolutely, many do not bother to jump thru the hoops and fill out the paperwork to get a rebate, particularly if they work for a company and won't get anything back personally. I'd be surprised if half the buyers filed for a rebate. That's why Canon can afford to pay a rebate company to process them, they still save a ton of money.


As with most of the newer rebate schemes, you can logon to the rebate web site and see that your rebate was received and that nothing happens for weeks, then it says approved, but nothing more happens for weeks, until you finally receive it one day, and then it changes to mailed status a few days after that.


Some people then post complaints about the seller, who has no part in the rebate process except to post the form on their site and advertise it. its no wonder so few ever get their rebates, so many don't bother to read.


----------

